# Tiguan Exhaust - Swapping out the fake tips



## VDub2506 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey All. I've been thinking about this conversion for some time, and read a few post on here as well about the R exhaust swap. The fake trim is just not my taste. I've seen Jamie Orr's enthusiast fleet Tiguan has really made me want to pursue a similar set up. 

Has anyone else done something similar or wanted to do this, or is it just me? I'm surprised there is no dedicated after market setup to buy yet. I wonder if Borla will come out with an option


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

It’s been talked about several times, what more information are you looking for?

As of today you have two options.

1. Modify the R exhaust like other threads
2. Rear exhaust "Racing" for VW TIGUAN Allspace 2.0 TSI - USA model, Rear exhaust "Racing"


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Quad exhaust from super sprint is available now on ECS. Might pull the trigger on this soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

If its looks go with the R exhaust, its the cheapest option and looks OEM. If you're into sound, not much out there going to make a difference on a cat back. You'll need to replace the cat and any other noise reduces up the stream to the downpipe....period. I have the R exhaust with the flaps locked open and its still OEM sounding, maybe a very slight startup deepness to it but hardly noticeable. There's no resonator at the rear like the R either so its straight piped from my R exhaust up to the downpipe....this engine is just quiet out the pipes (and loud like a diesel at the valves....grrrr).


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> If its looks go with the R exhaust, its the cheapest option and looks OEM. If you're into sound, not much out there going to make a difference on a cat back. You'll need to replace the cat and any other noise reduces up the stream to the downpipe....period. I have the R exhaust with the flaps locked open and its still OEM sounding, maybe a very slight startup deepness to it but hardly noticeable. There's no resonator at the rear like the R either so its straight piped from my R exhaust up to the downpipe....this engine is just quiet out the pipes (and loud like a diesel at the valves....grrrr).


Where did you source your 7.5 golf r exhaust? I have been casually looking and anytime one comes up it’s upwards of $400, which hardly seems worth it.

Was considering this since it has no valves and looks easier to modify because of the slip on tips Becker Stainless Dual Catback Exhaust Fits 13-19 Volkswagen Golf R Mk 7 2.0T 7pc | eBay


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Started mine today. I do not have a RLine. I have to actually trim the bumper as the fake tips did not just pop out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Jmarks124 said:


> Started mine today. I do not have a RLine. I have to actually trim the bumper as the fake tips did not just pop out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m in the same boat as you. I was somewhat reluctant to do it but a few beers and some handiwork with a carpet knife later and I am pleased with the results. Apologies for the heavy filter.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks good. I’m gonna keep it this way for a bit. But for sure buying a new bumper and valence and painting the color of the car. Way cleaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

